# LF: Breeding Pair of Discus



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, looking for a proven pair of discus for my first discus breeding project. Some of you may recognize this thread from the old site - still haven't found one yet  As this is my first attempt, I'd prefer proven - however, considering the scarcity of offers, PM me any pair you have! Please send pictures with PM. Thanks!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

April has some beautiful pairs available. Here is a link to her thread...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1922&highlight=discus+pairs


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I am aware. However, the proven pair of red whites are no longer available, and the others (aside from the albino pair, which are a bit too pricey for me) I don't think are proven. I've PM'd April - just wondering what other options there are out there.


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

what is your flavour your looking for, have a 300 gallon discus tank multiple pairings,not proven but are spawning ,... chillin


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

April has some... and discusdigger also has some... though the pairs discusdigger has I am not sure if they are for sale... if your looking for a 
"proven pair"... you know they prity much start at around 300 dollars... thats the cheapest I have seen them... alot of our members also have them and sell them time to time... but usaly when they get a pair they usaly keep them... it takes time to get a proven pair


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

its an old thread he got a pair of alencers from me..they are working on breeding..but no eggs yet. 
they just need a big rainstorm..and prime shape..and they should be good to go. ive sold all the pairs im parting with for now..soon i may set them back up and get some going.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up April! Yes, I've already got a pair. Thanks for the offers though.


----------

